# Computer Repair - website template for you



## Euklid

If you are in Computer Repair, and you need a simple website, I have 
put together a template you can download for free. It's simple design,
all the information on one page.

*Preview*
view template or website's using the template: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


*Download*
Download zip file (stats)


*Details*

Valid CSS, valid XHTML, loads quickly. What does that mean? Google
is going to index your website pretty high. I used a lot of keywords
to focus on your local area. All you have to do is set your city. 
Google should have your website indexed as one of the top results for 
the search "computer repair {city}". So, when someone searches 
"computer repair {city}", your website should be in the top 5 or 10
spots.

If you need free hosting, visit http://awardspace.com. You can also
get a free short domain at http://co.cc. If you want your own .com,
you can get one for about $10/year.

For the domain, once again, I recommend using "pc-repair-{city}.co.cc" 
to improve your index rank on Google. Use the keywords you think people 
will be using to find your business.


*To install:*

Upload index.html, my-photograph.jpg, and the /css folder, all into the
same location.

*To modify:*

Open index.html in Notepad, or any Web Editor (Notepad++ is free), and 
make these changes.


1. Edit the Title which appears between <title></title> tags.



		Code:
	

    <!-- Meta Tags for Search Engines -->
     <title>Computer Repair Ottawa</title>

2. Edit the Meta Tags (appear under the <title></title>) with your relative
information. The Meta Tags are what Google sees when it visits your
website. Set your own Description, Keywords, Category, etc.



		Code:
	

    <meta name="description" content="Ottawa, Canada: I am experienced technician. Offering affordable pc services. Repairs, installation, and new computers." />
     <meta name="keywords" content="pc repair, computer repair, ottawa ontario canada, fix my computer, build a new system, wifi home network, software hardware installation, virus trojan adware removal, backup, deleted file recovery" />
     <meta name="category" content="Canada: Ontario: Ottawa: Services: Computers: Repair" />


3. Overwrite the file my-photograph.jpg with your own image. I recommend
maximum width of 200px - if it's any larger, the column will stretch
(you can crop your image at pixlr.com).

Set the hyperlink URL of the photograph. I have it linked to my domain right
 now. You can point it to a twitter account, facebook, myspace, whatever
 you want.



		Code:
	

            <!--
                 1. Link to your Facebook/Myspace profile.
                 2. Your photograph.
             -->
             <a rel="nofollow" href="http://euklid.ca">
                 <img src="my-photograph.jpg" alt="I am your computer repairman." />
             </a>

4. Update the date/time in the footer with your current time.



		Code:
	

    <!-- // Open: Footer container. -->
     <div class="grid_12" id="footer">
         <p>This website was last edited on Saturday, May 23, 2009 at 9:00PM (GMT -5)</p>
     </div><!-- // Close: footer container. -->

5. Add your own body text, change phone numbers, change the contact
 details. Make sure to change the hyperlink of the email address too.



		Code:
	

<p>You can also email me - <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>. Please include a brief description of your computer problem or request.</p>

*License

*Free to use, edit, and redistribute as freeware. Not allowed to sell the 
template itself for profit, but you can use the template on a commercial
 website.

I created the template for Computer Repair, but you can use it for any 
purpose.


Enjoy 


*Edit:* 2011-04-03

*Get your website noticed*

Craigslist is a good place to post your services and allows you to link to your website. 
And most large cities will have local directories where you can post your service/website 
for free. Google "free {city} directory", "free {city} classifieds", "free {city} business
listings", "free {city} listings".


----------



## wardhanster

gr8 work keep it up and comming!!


----------



## Euklid

If anyone is going to get into the computer repair business, I came across
a website that might give you some structure. It's someone already in the
business of in-home repairs.

Check it out - http://www.tech2go.ca/Rates.htm



> At _Tech2Go_ there are no hourly        charges, no ticking clock to swell the
> bill if work takes        longer than anticipated. Instead all services are charged
> at a fixed        rate, with costs explained in writing to each customer before
> any work begins.
> 
> The fee for a Basic Service Visit is $79.95,        which brings a technician
> to your location to do a full diagnosis and        prepare a formal Service
> Recommendation. The Service        Recommendation describes the
> services recommended by the        technician, and details the cost of each
> item.
> 
> All services        are charged in addition to the Basic Service Visit fee,
> and are        carried out only after customer approval of the Service
> Recommedation.
> 
> No hourly rates. No ticking clock. And no        surprises.



From my understanding, this means they charge $80 for an in-home
diagnosis of the problem. They write a report of the problem. Then the
customer has to pay additional for them to actually fix the problem, 
and they might have to pay to buy new hardware.

It sounds like the route I might go with.


----------



## Euklid

Don't trust "top 10" websites. They are fake, made by the people who
sell the hosting. Only way to know what is good is experience. You can
look for Hosting, and ask for suggestions, at http://webhostingtalk.com


----------



## poiwertb

Thank you for your great work


----------



## Euklid

Holy crap, 5550 downloads! I never knew it would be that useful  
Took me like 30 minutes to put it together.

See: http://bit.ly/1Vmflf+


----------



## rwingard86

Link is not working for me and im not sure why, tried three browsers, do you mind sending me the files to [email protected], starting my business up, have a baby coming soon! need the extra income and this seems to be what i am looking for. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Euklid said:


> Holy crap, 5550 downloads! I never knew it would be that useful
> Took me like 30 minutes to put it together.
> 
> See: http://bit.ly/1Vmflf+



Mind making some more templates?


----------



## tender

for SEO purposes, you shouldn't use domains with hypen. instead just use the pcrepaircity.extension


----------



## Euklid

rwingard86 said:


> Link is not working for me and im not sure why, tried three browsers, do you mind sending me the files to [email protected], starting my business up, have a baby coming soon! need the extra income and this seems to be what i am looking for. Thanks again for your help!



Hi. I was moving my website to a new host. I updated the link, works now.


----------



## hsetima

Cool........


----------



## Rocko

this is awesome!


----------

